# Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht



## fatz150 (16. Juni 2016)

*Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Hi Leute,
interessiere mich für eine Wakü für meinen PC doch habe leider noch keinerlei Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet geschweige denn mit dem Aktuellen Mark.
Daher wollte ich hier mal wissen was ihr mir für eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen könnt. Sie sollte eine gute Preiß-Leistung haben und wenns geht leise sein.
Hauptsächlich möchte ich meine GPU und CPU kühlen. Ram, Motherboard oder HDD möchte ich nicht kühlen.


Hier mein System:
-CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
-GPU: Asus Nvidia GeForce Strix GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
-Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3
-Fractal Design FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK


Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## lefskij (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Hey fatz150 und willkommen im Forum,

kurze Verständnisfrage: Was verstehst Du unter 'komplette Wasserkühlung'?

Eine All-In-One-Lösung wie z.B. diese hier - sprich: eine Kühllösung, welche keine großartige Bastelei erfordert aber sicher nicht so effektiv wie eine Custom-WAKÜ ist.
Oder möchtest Du selber Hand anlegen und Dir ein eigenes Setup zusammenstellen und Pumpe, Radiatoren, Ausgleichsbehälter, Schläuche und Kühlkörper selber einbauen?

Und was möchtest Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## fatz150 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Nein keine All-In-One Lösung. Ich hab spaß am Basteln also ein Custom. 
Preißlich hab ich noch garkeine Vorstellungen. Kriegt man denn für z.b. 300€ ein gutes Setup?


----------



## Dagnarus (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht*

a) falsches Unterforum. Das hier ist für die AIOs.
b) für 300 Euro kriegst du ne Einsteiger Custom WaKü, Keine gute.

Für ne gute WaKü mit der du CPU und GraKa kühl kriegst würde ich eher mit 400+ Euro rechnen.


----------



## fatz150 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Ja wie gesagt Preißlich hab ich noch keine Vorstellungen. Kann mir bitte mal jemand was zusammen stellen was sich von der Preiß-Leistung lohnen würde? Auch wenn sie über 400 kostet, aber nichts übertrieben teures.
Mein Netzteil ist übrigens das hier: 
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
weiss nich wieviel Leistung so ne Wakü braucht.


----------



## v3nom (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Komplette Wasserkühlung gesucht*

EK Predator?


----------

